# Service bei einer RST First 24" und Suche nach nem Manual



## stonev (10. April 2017)

Ich habe meinem Sohn ein gebrauchtes Cannondale Race in 24 Zoll (2013) gekauft, in welchem eine RST First 24" verbaut ist.

1.
Wo finde ich ein Manual zur Federgabel? Werde bei Paul Lange noch auf der HP von RST findet sich PDF zum Download?

2.
Da ich nicht weiß, wie gut die bisher gewartet wurde (wahrscheinlich gar nicht), soll erst mal ein Service gemacht werden (inkl. Ölwechsel). Dazu ein paar Fragen:

- Im Gegensatz zu den aktuellen Produktbildern der Gabeln hat meine keinen Rebound Adjust Knopf, sondern statt dessen die gleiche Schraube wie auf der Luft Seite. Ist hier etwas zu beachten? Links- oder Rechtsgewinde?
Nehme an, die Gabel ist OEM speziel für Cannondale gebaut, da es scheinbar keine Seriengabel ist. Weicht die noch in anderen Dingen ab?

- Laut der Videos soll die RST First Air mit 90ml Öl befüllt werden. Hier im Forum schreibt RST, dass 10W Öl verwendet werden soll. Gilt dies auch für die 24" Ausgabe der Gabel? Sollte für das Fliegengewicht eines 8jährigen ggf. anderes (dünneres) Öl genutzt werden?
(Vorhanden ist Rock shox Öl in 5WT und 15 WT sowie PM600)

- Gibt es auch ein Video zur Revision der Luftkammer? Geht ja im wesentlichen um die Drehmomente. Sind es die gleichen wie auf der Reboundseite?

- In den Videos werden die Drehmomente in Kgf angegeben. Weiß jemand wie ich das in NM umrechne? Ich finde nur den Umrechnungsfaktor in Newton - das ist aber nichtz ganz das gleiche.


----------



## Raumfahrer (12. April 2017)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/first-air-platinum-welches-gabeloel.683067/#post-13563917 
Ohne Not würde ich die Gabel nicht komplett auseinander nehmen. Ein kleiner Service reicht mitunter schon aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RST_Europe_Team (13. April 2017)

Hallo stonev,

http://www.rstsuspension.com/en/tech-support/110-air-fork-general-maintenance

kgf mit 10:1 in Nm umrechnen kommt relativ gut hin, etwas Luftkammeröl (5cc / ml) in die Luftkammer ist wirklich nötig (FOX Luftammeröl etwa).
Die Kartische des Lockout ist gekapselt, da kann man keinen Service durchführen. Cannondale hat den Preis gedrückt und somit ist die Gabel etwas abgespeckt.
Bitte für die Gabel sehr gutes (Schmier-)Fett (Slick Honey) genutzen, dieses Fett setzt RST in der Produktion ein - am gebräuchlichsten ist die Judy Butter (Slick Honey blau eingefärbt) 

Viel Spaß beim Servicen.

LG Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## solo010 (31. Januar 2019)

Würde auch gerne einen Service an der RST F1st "24 meines Junior machen. Generell habe ich mich schon mit dem Procedere befasst, jedoch ist mir unklar, ob die Wartung lediglich eine Reinigung und Schmierung mit Gabelfett beinhaltet wie es in dem Video gezeigt wird oder ob ggf. noch Öl entsprechend einzufüllen ist.
Für eine kurze Rückmeldung oder ggf. Anleitung wäre ich super dankbar.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (3. Februar 2019)

Hallo solo10,

in die Gabeln gehört definitiv kein Schmieröl - also in die Tauchrohreinheit.
Das wird in kurzer Zeit etwa durch die Verschraubung wieder nach aussen laufen und dann nur Unsinn anrichten (siehe Öl auf der Bremsscheibe).
Generell ist Öl in den Tauchrohren eine zweischneidige Sache - denn dies Schmieröl bleibt nun mal naturgemäß "unten" in der Gabel stehen und tut da gar nichts (ausser etwas Endprogression hinzufühen); die Buchsen der Gabel müssen geschlitzt sein und das Fahrrad äußerst regelmäßig auf den Kopf gestellt werden damit es übrhaut etwas schmiert, das vergessen die meisten leider.

Gute Fett = Slick Honey ist (wenn korrekt = an der richtigen Stelle aufgetragen) ortsfest und schmiert zuverlässig Buchen, Standrohre und Dichtungen.

Wo Öl mehr als Sinn macht: wir sind da immer äußerst größzügig und füllen gerne mal 3-7ml Luftkammeröl (zähes Öl im Idealfal mit Rebungsminderer versetzt // RSP No Stick Slip) in die Luftkammer.
Die Schwämme oben unter den Staubdichtungen auch mit dem gleichen Schmieröl einweichen.

Mit all oben geschriebenen Läuft die Gabel äußerst flüffig; Temperaturanpassungen (extreme Kälte & Hitze) kann man mit dem Öl (und deren Viskosität) in der Dämpfung vornehmen, bei eisigen Temperaturen gerne ein 2.5W, ansonsten deckt ein wie von RST eingesetztes 5W die üblichen Fahradnutzungs-Temperaturen recht gut ab. Auch hier ein gutes Öl verwenden! Wir arbeiten gerne mit dem gar nicht so weit verbreiteten abr extrem guten FUCHS SILICOLENE.

Ich hoffe ich konnte weiter helfen, Stephan vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## bastl-axel (4. Februar 2019)

Da es bei Suntour-Gabeln schon etwas mehr an Sensibiliät brachtt, wenn man das Fett gegen Öl tauscht, haber ich es auch bei anderen Gabeln, auch welchen von RST gemacht. Dazu müssen allerdings Dichtringe unter die Schrauben unten am Casting. 
Ganz normale Dichtringe aus Kupfer oder Alu aus dem Kfz-Bereich langen da völlig.
Wenn da allerdings Muttern sitzen, müssen das Hutmuttern sein, weil es sonst das Öl am Gewinde vorbei schafft.
Und es stimmt nicht, das das Öl nur unten im Casting bleibt. Während der Fahrt wird es in der ganzen Gabel verteilt, sodas es teilweise sogar oben rauskommt und man da dann auch einen Dichtring oder einen O-Ring braucht.


----------



## bastl-axel (4. Februar 2019)

RST_Europe_Team schrieb:


> ...Generell ist Öl in den Tauchrohren eine zweischneidige Sache - denn dies Schmieröl bleibt nun mal naturgemäß "unten" in der Gabel stehen und tut da gar nichts...


Im Stand, aber nicht während der Fahrt. Siehe dazu meinen Beitrag davor.


RST_Europe_Team schrieb:


> ...die Buchsen der Gabel müssen geschlitzt sein und das Fahrrad äußerst regelmäßig auf den Kopf gestellt werden, damit es überhaut etwas schmiert, das vergessen die meisten leider.


Wenn doch Fett zur Schmierung benutzt wird, muss doch da ein minimaler Spalt zwischen
den Standrohren und den Führungen sein oder nicht?
Und da Öl ja deutlich dünner ist, als Fett, gelangt das Öl dadurch überall hin in die Gabel.
Bei länger Standzeit ist es natürlich zu empfehlen, das Rad vor der ersten Fahrt eine zeitlang auf den Kopf zu stellen.


RST_Europe_Team schrieb:


> Wo Öl mehr als Sinn macht: wir sind da immer äußerst größzügig und füllen gerne mal 3-7ml Luftkammeröl (zähes Öl im Idealfal mit Reibungsminderer versetzt // RSP No Stick Slip) in die Luftkammer.


Bei Suntour und RockShox wird da Getriebeöl empfohlen. Auch schön dick, aber viel billiger.
Auch sehr hilfreich, wenn die Luftkammer minimal Luft verliert.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (4. Februar 2019)

Hallo bastl-axel,


keine Chance dass das Öl über die Untere Buchse hinaus die Gabel schmiert. Die Gravitation unseres Heimatplaneten unternimmt alles nur mögliche dagegen...

Das Schmieröl in den Gabeln ist zäh - das KANN nicht hoch "spritzen", egal wie wild man immer eine Abfahrt herunter rumpelt. Zusätzlich ist der Spalt zwischen Buchse und Standrohr im hundertstel Bereich und zudem mit Fett benetzt - da geht kein Öl dran vorbei. Und ich glaube kaum dass es in irgend einer Form eine Kapilarwirkung geben kann.


Allgemein betrachtet: die Federgabeln sehen ein paar mal im Jahr ein Steinfeld, den Rest ihrer Zeit geht es über Forstwege & Strassen - da ist fast keine Bewegung im Schmieröl - und schon gar keine Bewegung nach oben!


Generell: setzt man "irgend einen", neuen Schmierstoff an der abel ein (sei es auch Getriebeöl), so sollte man die Dichtungen und Buchsen welche von dem Öl benetzt werden zur Kontrolle in den neuen Schmierstoff einlegen um sicher zu stellen, dass diese nicht quellen, schrumpfen oder sich auflösen. Probieren geht halt stets einher mit dem Hinweis "auf eigene Gefahr".

Nicht falsch verstehen - Tipps und Tricks sind immer gerne willkommen!

LG Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## bastl-axel (5. Februar 2019)

Da hast du nicht ganz unrecht. Meine Vorschlag ist wohl eher was für MTB-Gabeln, welche trotz 100mm Federweg noch mit Fett geschmiert werden und dann sollten man natürlich dünnes Gabelöl SAE 5 bis 10 oder dünnes Motoröl 0 bis 5W nehmen. Bei MTBs wird das Öl auch mehr, als genug in der Gabel rumgeschüttelt , so das es da auch den Weg, bis ganz nach oben findet und schafft.
Manche einfachen Gabeln haben am Lock-Out-Verstellknopf keine Dichtung und da kommt dann schon mal etwas Öl raus. Es hat es also, trotz Schwerkraft, bis nach oben geschafft.


----------



## solo010 (18. Februar 2019)

RST_Europe_Team schrieb:


> Hallo solo10,
> 
> in die Gabeln gehört definitiv kein Schmieröl - also in die Tauchrohreinheit.
> Das wird in kurzer Zeit etwa durch die Verschraubung wieder nach aussen laufen und dann nur Unsinn anrichten (siehe Öl auf der Bremsscheibe).
> ...




Noch eine Frage bzgl. der Wartung der RST First Air 24. Möchte gerne das bestehende Öl auf Seite der Zugstufe / Ölventil erneuern. Kann man hierzu ein 10 W Gabelöl verwenden oder zu welchen sollte man ggf. stattdessen greifen. Zudem würde mich interessieren, wieviel Öl eingefüllt werden muss. Bei anderen RST First Air werden soweit ich das eruieren konnte 75 ml empfohlen. Wie sieht das bei der First Air 24 aus?


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (19. Februar 2019)

Hallo solo010,

also, in der Tat gehören 75ml Federgabel-Öl in die Gabel.
Beizeiten geht ein 5W Öl, 10W ist vor allem bei einer Kindergabel zu zäh, wir haben gerade auch eine Gabel fertig gemacht, welche mit 2.5W SILICOLENE von FUCHS versehen wurde - gerade im Einsatz in der kälteren Jahreszeit ein Tipp 

LG Stephan vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stapfn (3. Juli 2019)

Servus,
sorry, wenn ich jetzt nochmal so doof nachfrag. Wartung mit Fett etc. ist ja in dem Service Video gut beschrieben. Aber ich hab immer noch nicht ganz begriffen, wo bei der 24er First Air jetzt welches Öl reinkommt. Haben eine fast neue Gabel, die schon nach kürzester Zeit sehr bockig läuft und hackt. Gibt es einen Mindestdruck mit dem die Gabel befüllt werden sollte? Danke und Gruß, Stapfn


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (4. Juli 2019)

Hallo Stapfn,

Luftkammer: 3~5ml Luftkammer Fluid (etwas sirup artiges hölt am längsten vor und ist beizeiten mit Reibungsminderer = Additiven versetzt). Das bringt sehr viel.
Dämpferseite: SAE 5W Gabelöl ist ab Werrk drinnen, bei extrem leichten Kindern kann aber auch ein 2.5W gut hinhauen. 75ml kommen in das Standrohr hinein. Es gibt aber auch bei den Federgabelölen ziemliche Unterschiede. Wir arbeiten für die Pros gerne mit FUCHS Silicolene.

(Hochwertiges Gabel-) Fett dünn aufbrigen zwischen Buchsen und Standrohren; die Ölschwämme under den Staubdichtungen / Abstreifern in das o.g. Luftkammeröl legen, die saugen sich dann voll und können "getränkt" eingelegt werden.

Einen Mindestdruck gibt es in der Tat, die Gabel wird sonst von der Negativfeder zusammen gezogen, dies geschieht nach meinen Beobachtungen um und unter 40psi...

LG Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Stapfn (11. Juli 2019)

Hey Stephan,
besten Dank für die Rückmeldung!


----------



## supperharry (25. Dezember 2019)

Hallo zusammen. 
Hab meinem Junior einen Cannondale Trail mit Rst First air gekauft und musste feststellen dass die Gabel ohne Zugstufe ist. 
Verstehe ich das richtig, dass da nur billige Lockout Patrone verbaut ist und fürs Nachrüsten der Zugstufe auch noch eine neue Druckstufe benötigt wird? 
Gruß und frohe Weihnachten


----------



## kreisbremser (25. Dezember 2019)

die haben einfach kein gutes p/l verhältnis. am 24" meiner tochter habe ich die rst rausgeschmissen, weil sie einfach zu schwer und kaum funktionstüchtig für ein 30 -40kg kind war. 
die federgabeln sie genau wie xt schaltwerke mit billigen triggern immer blender.


----------



## supperharry (25. Dezember 2019)

Also, kann man die Gabel noch aufrüsten oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastl-axel (25. Dezember 2019)

supperharry schrieb:


> ..dass da nur billige Lockout Patrone verbaut ist und fürs Nachrüsten der Zugstufe..?


Also die Rst First Air, welche ich mit googeln gefunden habe, haben aber eine einstellbare Zugstufe.


supperharry schrieb:


> ..auch noch eine neue Druckstufe benötigt wird?


Wenn sie überhaupt passt, dann eine komplette Dämpferkartusche.


----------



## Stapfn (25. Dezember 2019)

Wenn ich das noch richtig im Kopf habe, dann kann die allerdings nicht rausgenommen werden, da fest. Meine das die nicht geserviced werden konnte.


----------



## bastl-axel (25. Dezember 2019)

Wie fest? Etwa festgeschweißt?  Ist sie natürlich nicht, sondern die Dämpferkartusche ist unten und oben nur festgeschraubt.


----------



## supperharry (25. Dezember 2019)

Und da bin ich mit meiner Frage wieder. 
Kann man bei der Gabel, wenn man die Kartusche entfernt, ohne weiteres die funktionstüchtigen Druck-und Zugstufe verbauen?


----------



## bastl-axel (25. Dezember 2019)

Die Frage wurde schon beantwortet. Kann nix dafür, wenn du es nicht verstehst.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (27. Dezember 2019)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> die haben einfach kein gutes p/l verhältnis. am 24" meiner tochter habe ich die rst rausgeschmissen, weil sie einfach zu schwer und kaum funktionstüchtig für ein 30 -40kg kind war.
> die federgabeln sie genau wie xt schaltwerke mit billigen triggern immer blender.



CANNONDALE wollte einen extrem günstigen Einstiegspreis haben, da mussten wir die Performance kastrieren und eine geschlossene Druckstufenkartusche einsetzen; deren Perfromance ist nicht vergleichbar mit dem normalen OCR Setup einer F1RST 24 Air.

Wir können immer nur so viel liefern wie die Kunden dafür bereit sind Geld auszugeben (OEM wie auch Endkonsumenten) - doch leider scheint den Kunden allzu oft der Geldbeutel wichtiger zu sein als die Performance 

LG vom Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## supperharry (29. Dezember 2019)

So, weil es mir langweilig war, hab ich das Innenleben der Gabel angeschaut.
Auf der Luftseite ist alles ziemlich einfach gehalten. Die Preloadfeder finde ich für das Kindergewicht etwas zu stark.
Auf der Dämpferseite ist eine wartungsfreie Kartusche verbaut die man als Dämpfer eigentlich nicht bezeichnen kann. Läuft ziemlich zäh beim Einfedern und zu schnell beim Ausfedern. Die gute Nachricht, es gibt noch Zug- und Druckstufe zum nachkaufen. Die weniger gute - man muss ins Kasting ein 12-er Linksgewinde schneiden.
Noch ne Frage: Gibt es für das Kasting Abstreifer mit den Schaumstoffringen? Meine sind ohne.

Gruß


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (30. Dezember 2019)

Hallo superharry,

die Luftseite ist mit einer extra soften Negativfeder versehen, damit kann man problemlos die Gabel mit bis runter zu 35psi betrieben, ohne dass die Gabel wegsackt. Damals, als die Gabel in Zusammenarbeit mit SCOTT entwickelt wurde, haben wir extra auf solche Details geachtet.

Was die Dämpferkartusche angeht, die sollte günstig sein. Mit einem Strassenpreis zwischen € 30.- und 40.- arbeitet ein Druckstufenkolben eben nur in Druckstufenrichtung, eine Zugstufenkomponente ist da nicht eingebaut. Wie schon erwähnt, der Preis soll sehr erschwinglich bleiben.
Damit diese Kartusche Jahrelang zuverlässig arbeitet, ist eine Buchse und eine so genannte C-Cup Dichtung verbaut - diese ist top in Sachen Dichtungsqualität, leider hat man im Gegensatz zum Automotive Bereich nur verschwinden geringe Kräft auf der Federung / Dämfungskartusche; dies bedeutet "Reibung". Beizeiten sind auf der Kartusche Seitenkräft, am Boden ist diese Großflächig aufsitzende verschraubt (das kann zu minimaler Abweichung der Toleranz führen. Die Zehntelmilimeter an der Unterseite können im Extremfall Milimeter an der Spitze = Verschraubung an der Oberseite führen, leider können wir so etwas nicht zu 100% ausschließen.

Was die Schwämme angeht, der Platz ist extrem begrenzt; ich kann einmal versuchen ob eventuell die schwämme der 30mm Gabeln rein passen würden. Man muss jedoch aufpassen - beizeiten verklemmen sich diese dann zwischen Buchse und Standrohr und damit ist die Performance der Gabel endgültig dahin!

LG Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.

PS.: EINEN GUTEN RUTSCH dem ganzen MTB-News Forums / Lesern / Crowd


----------



## virtezz (30. Dezember 2019)

Guten Abend,

ich habe meinem Sohn ein gebrauchtes 24er VPace mit einer First Air gekauft. Das Rad ist ca. 1 Jahr alt doch die Gabel Läuft schwer los und dann in der weiteren Bewegung recht ruppig. (bei ca 35 psi) wenn ich auf 50 psi gehe läuft sie nicht mehr so ruppig aber viel schwerer. Mein Sohn ist 6 und wiegt um die 20 Kilo. Habe ich überhaupt eine Chance die Gabel für Ihn Funktionstüchtig zu bekommen? Wartung würde ich diese Woche mal machen. Wie ich das 2.5w Öl in die Gabel bekomme habe ich noch nicht so richtig verstanden.
Kommt das Öl dann in die jeweilige Seite, bevor ich Dämpfer mit Standrohr verschraube? Also Dämpfer in das Standrohr schieben und dann unten in die Öffnung der Verschraubung das Öl rein füllen und fest schrauben?


----------



## supperharry (31. Dezember 2019)

RST_Europe_Team schrieb:


> Hallo superharry,
> 
> die Luftseite ist mit einer extra soften Negativfeder versehen,......
> 
> ...


Danke für schnelle Antwort.
Die Abstreifer bei meiner Rst First 24 haben auch keinen Platz für die Schaumstoffringe. Gibt's andere für die Gabel? 
Eine Frage noch.
Welche Steigung hat das 12-er Gewinde?
Gruß und auch noch guten Rutsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RST_Europe_Team (3. Januar 2020)

virtezz schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> ich habe meinem Sohn ein gebrauchtes 24er VPace mit einer First Air gekauft. Das Rad ist ca. 1 Jahr alt doch die Gabel Läuft schwer los und dann in der weiteren Bewegung recht ruppig. (bei ca 35 psi) wenn ich auf 50 psi gehe läuft sie nicht mehr so ruppig aber viel schwerer. Mein Sohn ist 6 und wiegt um die 20 Kilo. Habe ich überhaupt eine Chance die Gabel für Ihn Funktionstüchtig zu bekommen? Wartung würde ich diese Woche mal machen. Wie ich das 2.5w Öl in die Gabel bekomme habe ich noch nicht so richtig verstanden.
> Kommt das Öl dann in die jeweilige Seite, bevor ich Dämpfer mit Standrohr verschraube? Also Dämpfer in das Standrohr schieben und dann unten in die Öffnung der Verschraubung das Öl rein füllen und fest schrauben?



Hallo virtezz,

also in das Casting sollte man lieber kein (Schmier-)Öl eingefüllt werden, da wir keine Abdichtung in die Gabel eingebaut haben. Im schlimmsten Fall kommt somit Öl auf die Scheibenbremse, das wird dann ganz schnell gefährlich!

Grundsätzliches Vorgehen:

Dämpfungsseite = OCR Maintenance Video: http://rstsuspension.com/en/tech-support/111-ocr-maintenance
Luftseit = Air Maintenance Video: http://rstsuspension.com/en/tech-support/110-air-fork-general-maintenance

Achtung: gutes Öl und ein gutes Fett sind essetiell, RST verwendet in der Produktion das einzig wahre "SLICK HONEY" = RS Butter, DT , Magura & MANITOU Prep Grease sind i.d.R. eingefärbte SLICK HONEY Variationen.

In meinen Augen das FUCHS Silicolene ein ideales Dämpfungsöl, diese Auffassung teile ich mit ein paar Dämpfungsgurus, der ISO Index ist top, für Emulsionsdämpfer (wie auch in der F1RST 24) ist das Aufschäumen minimal. Alles in allem nicht das günstigest Öl, aber eine TOP INVESTITION in die Gabel Perfromance.

Viel Spaß beim basteln 

PS.: Fahrrad Fahrwerk in Ammerbuch bieter über deren Websit auch einen Service von Gabeln (über alle Marken hinweg) an - das ist der offizielle RST Service Partner für RST im Deutschsprachigen Raum.

Gruß vom Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Essi (12. Januar 2021)

Tachchen,

habe folgendes, stark lediertes Gummiteil aus Seite der Luftfeder herausgeholt:






Ich nehme an, dass es sowas wie ein Endanschlag war, der ein bisschen gelitten hat. Kann ich diesen als Ersatzteil bekommen?

Dank und Gruß


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (14. Januar 2021)

Hallo Essi,

gerne, das wird wohl einmal der Endanschlag gewesen sein.
Wenn die Gabel prakitsch ohne Luft gefahren wird, geht die Federung eben nur per Gummipuffer 

Schreib uns bitte mal eine Email mit dem Sachverhalt oben: [email protected]

Danke & bis die Tage.

Grüße vom Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## bosshmic (15. Mai 2021)

Hey, ich häng mich mal frech hier ein, vielen Dank für die Explosionszeichnung!
leider musste ich feststellen das bei unserer Gabel der Gummipuffer auf der Luftseite unterhalb des "Sprengrings" Montiert war.
Ebenfalls wars sehr schwierig die Gabel auf der Ölseite dicht zu bekommen, immer wieder tropft öl aus der Verschraubung, leider konnte ich nicht evaluieren wo genau es rauskommt. 
habe nun die 8mm Inbus Schraube orderntlich angeknallt nun scheints zu passen.
falls mir jemand sagen kann was die O-Ring Dichtung unterhalb der 17er Mutter für Dimensionen hat würd ich mir da bei Gelegenheit mal noch eine neue kaufen.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (17. Mai 2021)

Hallo bosshmic,

die Schraube (8mm Innensechskant) abzuknallen ist gewagt 
Denn es handelt sich technisch um eine M12 Verschraubung, doch das Material ist mehr als sprödes Aluminium und es bricht in regelmäßigen Abständen bei diversen Hobby Schrauben einfach ab - dies damit keiner sagen kann ich hätte nicht gewarnt 

Den kleinen O-Ring haben wir da, Strichstärke und genaue Anmaße sich mit aber schlichtweg unbekannt.
Schick uns einen frankierten Rückumschlag (siehe PN) und wir senden dir den zu. Der berühmte kleine Dienstweg.

Liebe Grüße Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------

